# Cornerfast flatboxes/beadboxes



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey all,

im trying to get a hold of these boxes i saw on youtube. i dunno where they are from or even how old they are but they said cornerfast on the side of the box and these dudes were coating cornerbeads with them, they seem to have sold their domain name though so i cannot find a web address


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

MacDry said:


> Hey all,
> 
> im trying to get a hold of these boxes i saw on youtube. i dunno where they are from or even how old they are but they said cornerfast on the side of the box and these dudes were coating cornerbeads with them, they seem to have sold their domain name though so i cannot find a web address


 Try beadboxers


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I got beadboxers on my power assist 10 12 and i use them for bead the power assist makes it nice for running bead...no pushing just pull it down the bead..i never heard anything good about the cornerfast boxes...they might be good ..but bad is all i heard


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

MacDry said:


> Hey all,
> 
> im trying to get a hold of these boxes i saw on youtube. i dunno where they are from or even how old they are but they said cornerfast on the side of the box and these dudes were coating cornerbeads with them, they seem to have sold their domain name though so i cannot find a web address


Is Cornerfast actually boxes? Could they be just flip down attachments that go on the front of boxes, and the Cornerfast you saw on the box maybe put there by them?

Right at the beginning of this video, it looks like he's flipping up something on the one side and something down on the other: http://wn.com/Cornerfast_drywall_cornerbead_tool_in_action 
I once made something like that. Took a couple largish washers with small diameter holes and slotted them one way so I could slide them up and down, like it looks like he was doing. I used existing screws on the boxes sides to keep them on, which I kept a bit snug so the washers would stay in whatever position I placed them.
But I didn't stay with them, except to try them a couple times. I went to boxing bead with no guides, locking out the back wheel bar to be able to put more pressure on the blade for easier boxing. 

The back wheel bar is what can rip things like the paper on paper/metal bead, so I put a plastic u-shaped piece on each side, to keep them from ripping the bead paper, in case I contacted the bead with the backside. Later thought that maybe just filing the back of the bar a bit and rounding it could work just as well.

If you haven't seen them, Blueline has a spring loaded front guide setup that fits on their boxes. If you don't have Blueline, maybe you could try modifying them to work on what you have: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/BlueLine-FlatBox-BeadGuides.html


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MacDry said:


> Hey all,
> 
> im trying to get a hold of these boxes i saw on youtube. i dunno where they are from or even how old they are but they said cornerfast on the side of the box and these dudes were coating cornerbeads with them, they seem to have sold their domain name though so i cannot find a web address


Yea i have a cornerfast box! I also have bead boxers!
I just tried the cornerfast the other week and it worked fine,Didn't f*ck up the bead like the beadboxers do:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

right on vanman! I have beadboxes on my columbia fatboy boxes. They are .... alright. I think I had one job once, where they worked ok. Just one.... Every other job they are just god awful messes. Let me know if you are ever looking to get rid of yours vanman! you have a buyer possibly waiting! :thumbsup:


----------

